
What do grad students in math do all day? - CarolineW
https://gist.github.com/stoutbeard/4158578
======
tzs
Julia Robinson was once asked by the UC Berkeley personnel department to
describe what she did. Her answer: "Monday – tried to prove theorem, Tuesday
tried to prove theorem, Wednesday tried to prove theorem, Thursday tried to
prove theorem; Friday – theorem false".

